# hotmail password recovery



## ehhh (Apr 23, 2009)

hi there,

I'm new here and also to mac... I am not sure if I am posting in the correct forum... Please move if not the right one.


I want to recover my hotmail's account password, it's not a saved password    
but I have signed in to this account plenty of times from my mac. Any idea how I might retrieve this password???? Thanks in advance


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 24, 2009)

Well go to /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and see if you can find the latest password entry for Hotmail.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 24, 2009)

Failing that, simply use Hotmail's "forgot password" function.


----------



## Aleena Ghose (May 18, 2017)

Hotmail Password Recovery is no more an enigma if you know the following steps:

Open the Outlook.com home page.
Click the "Can't access your account?" option.
Select the 'I forgot my password" and click "Next".
Enter the Hotmail address you need to in the "Microsoft account" field.
Select a verification method.
Fill out the questionnaire (if necessary).
Get your verification code.
Enter your verification code.
Create a new password.
Log into your account.
Congrats you are done!
Hope these mentioned steps will work out for you!


----------

